# Bottle Washing



## jashworth9372 (Nov 9, 2010)

when bottle washing, what are some of you adding to your water, if anything?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2010)

If you mean cleaning I use Walmart brand OxiClean which is Sun. If you mean sanitizing then I use 3 tbls of kmeta per gallon to make the sanitizing solution and bottle the rest, its good for many months if sealed.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 10, 2010)

Just make sure the oxyclean has no bleach in it. Works great !!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 10, 2010)

I also use oxy clean. Sometimes I'll sanitize and store in cases upside down and sometimes I just store them without sanitizing. I always sanitize just before bottling and hang on a bottle tee to drain.


----------



## jashworth9372 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have used the K-meta as well, but seems like I have noticed some after-taste in the wine......


----------



## herbenus (Nov 10, 2010)

I use plain generic unscented washing soda (like mama used to buy). I think it's probably the main ingredient in oxyclean. Just don't soak too long or you get a film. Then rinse real good. I don't bother to sanitize till right before bottling.


----------



## Pablo (Nov 10, 2010)

Wash/Soak in Oxiclean. Sanitize with Star San.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 11, 2010)

I know a lot of you are not going to like this but after a long soaking in hot water (to get the labels off) I rinse well and then run through the dishwasher. I let the dishwasher sani-heat dry them then rinse them with k-meta and drip dry n bottle tree. I only use recently emptied bottles from my family and myself. Why do so many of you use Oxi Clean?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

ttortorice said:


> I know a lot of you are not going to like this but after a long soaking in hot water (to get the labels off) I rinse well and then run through the dishwasher. I let the dishwasher sani-heat dry them then rinse them with k-meta and drip dry n bottle tree. I only use recently emptied bottles from my family and myself. Why do so many of you use Oxi Clean?




I don't see an issue with what you are doing. I know several people have mentioned the dishwasher. I would maybe consider it if I could fit 24 bottlesin it to make it worth while. I can't even get one bottle to stand up in the dishwasher. I would also be concerned knowing whether enough water is getting into the bottles to clean them.


I also use oxy-clean. It is reasonably priced at Sam's Club or Home Depot in 14# boxes. It works well at cleaning and in assisting with the label removal process.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sun cleaner is the equal to oxi-clean and its much cheaper. Check out Dollar General, or Family Dollar stores near you.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 12, 2010)

,this is how i do my thing,first i rinse out my used bottles then soak them in what starts out as 140 degree water with b/brite in a15 Gal. container filled until the bottles sink,then I add a 1/2 cup of clorox bleach to the volume ,when ever I get around to the chore of delabelling there almost ready if they haven't fallen off,rinse and then place in my dish washer which I can hold 24 bottles at a time and set it to quick wash at 125 degrees let them dry in the washer when ever I get ready I then place them on my sorting table and box at will,sounds like a lot but it's a piece of cake ,AT LEAST FOR ME,no after taste and sanitized.


----------



## ratflinger (Dec 10, 2010)

For cleaning I use Easy Clean, but may switch to the Walmart cleanser. For sanitizing bottles I use Beer Clean. Same stuff the bars use to sanitize all their glass ware. Wife did a taste test with red &amp; white &amp; could detect no residual. K-meta's smell really gets to me so I only use it in my glass carboys between batches.


----------



## Randoneur (Dec 11, 2010)

I've tried the dish washer but didn't think I got any spray up to the end of the bottle. 

Isn't Oxiclean a peroxide cleaner like One Step?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with the dishwasher thing and wouldn't the bottles be clanging against each other the entire time? Thats a yes on oxyclean and thats what I use also.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 12, 2010)

KNOW the bottles do not hit each other in any way ,if you space them everother tine you'll see that they fit ,also I don't use the dishwasher as a internal wash that's already done before I put them into the soak (with a pressure nozzle and straight A cleaner),the dish washer is set up for quick temp.wash external and hear the sanitation is already done ,this is in addition to.when Im finished this process,my bottles are as clean and sanitized as they can be ,without hardly any stress...REALLLY


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats great you can do that. Unfortunately every dishwasher manufacturer's design is radically different. There is no way I can load bottles in mine but my brother in law can.


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 1, 2011)

One Step and Star San is the way I go.


----------

